# Has anyone used Reductamin slimming pills



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone has used these pills. They are on the elite nutrition website and I think they are the ultimate Weight loss stack pills.

I have ordered myself some and they are in the post.

Are these any good?

should I take them with anything else?

At the moment I Have ephedrine 30mg aspirin and caffine tablets, I will drink craze when I go to gym.

Any advice will be much appreciated

Kay x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Hey Kay, welcome to UK-M.

I have had a quick look at these on the Elite WWW site, and they are very similar to UWS. I think the Caffeine dose is higher @ 200mg, whereas I think UWS uses 100mg. Anyway they are packed full of goodies:

1,3 DimethylAmylAmine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

Yohimbine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/150646-yohimbine-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

All are great fat burners in their own right. You will probably be able to use these for 4-6 weeks then you should give yourself 4 weeks again before taking them or anything with similar ingredients - more info in the above posts - which are worth a read for background to what you are about to take. Additionally, and it is mentioned in the Synephrine article, there is some proof now that the addition of Naringin and Higamine to Synephrine will increase its effect quite significantly. Conveniently these are found in grapefruit juice! So taking the capsules with a glass of grapefruit juice should give you an additional boost.

Good luck.


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Was very useful. Just waiting for my order to come and I'll go out and buy some grapefruit juice today


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Just had a look and it looks like he's using it purely as a search engine booster to sell more of the UWLS, but I do rate the UWLS very highly.


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

I have had my order come today and not realising i have brought the yohimbine capsules and not the weight loss stack (stupid girl!!)

So i have yohimbine 10mg, caffine tabs 200mg, and epherdrine 30mg, asprin 300mg. Can all these go together?

Thinking about it i think i was looking on the site and saw that ppl were adding yohimbine to there stack and thats why i brought them but can't find the post anywhere.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

kay2301 said:


> I have had my order come today and not realising i have brought the yohimbine capsules and not the weight loss stack (stupid girl!!)
> 
> So i have yohimbine 10mg, caffine tabs 200mg, and epherdrine 30mg, asprin 300mg. Can all these go together?
> 
> Thinking about it i think i was looking on the site and saw that ppl were adding yohimbine to there stack and thats why i brought them but can't find the post anywhere.


Yes they can. Working on the fact that you are looking for an E:C:A ratio of 1:10:4 then I would suggest you take them in the following way:

1 x 30mg Eph

1 x 10mg Yohimbine

1.5 x 200mg Caffeine

0.25 x 300mg Aspirin

Taking a full 300mg of Aspirin everyday may 'thin' your bood too much, which can result in nosebleeds. You can pick up pill splitters pretty cheaply from eBay or Boots. You could take 400mg of Caffeine, but it wont give you any more than the 300mg.

Have a look at these links for more on ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Ephedrine is a broad spectrum receptor stimulator, and Yohimbine will hit the Alpha receptors very well, so using them both should be fine. Cycle the above stack 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off for best effects.

:thumb:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

No I havnt used them but I hav dieted and did my cardio slimming tablets are for women steroids are for men simples


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Yes they can. Working on the fact that you are looking for an E:C:A ratio of 1:10:4 then I would suggest you take them in the following way:
> 
> 1 x 30mg Eph
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for answering my questions they really do help me as i have no knowledge of stacking whatsoever. :thumb:


----------



## nasty nick (Feb 5, 2012)

good job your a bird Eph stoped my dick working had to come off it .The mrs told me to


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

nasty nick said:


> good job your a bird Eph stoped my dick working had to come off it .The mrs told me to


Lol, to be fair I'm not sure if the eph is actually giving me any benefits any more with weight loss, used to have shakes but nothing and I've been on them for about a week. just hope that this stack will help me along the way.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

kay2301 said:


> Lol, to be fair I'm not sure if the eph is actually giving me any benefits any more with weight loss, used to have shakes but nothing and I've been on them for about a week. just hope that this stack will help me along the way.


The effects do become less pronounced as you progress but they should still be doing their work in the background. The shakes do diminish between 1 and 2 weeks in, so its about right. Should be fine to run for the 4 weeks, its up to you though, psychologically it can be difficult as you convince yourself they are not working :lol:

Alternatively you could run it for 2 weeks take a 2 week break and then start again.


----------



## kay2301 (May 28, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> The effects do become less pronounced as you progress but they should still be doing their work in the background. The shakes do diminish between 1 and 2 weeks in, so its about right. Should be fine to run for the 4 weeks, its up to you though, psychologically it can be difficult as you convince yourself they are not working :lol:
> 
> Alternatively you could run it for 2 weeks take a 2 week break and then start again.


Thanks. I am going to continue to run the 4 week course and then take the break. I know they are working but ur head sometimes tell u different.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

kay2301 said:


> Thanks. I am going to continue to run the 4 week course and then take the break. I know they are working but ur head sometimes tell u different.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


I know what you mean - I get the same on ECA, but just ignore my brain and battle on.. :lol:


----------

